# E350-DI Mahindra 2002



## george-r (Jul 25, 2012)

Has 650 hrs------Cutting grass today and tractor started running rough and finally stalled. (has plenty of fuel) 3/4 tank. I only cut grass with it since new. I let it sit about 4 hrs and it fired right back up, ran a short distance and stalled again. Fuel filters maybe?????? I have only changed the oil and filter once a year since I've owned it. Guages are all at normal. edro: Whatch think?edro:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If I,I tr]lace fuel filter also empty what duel you have in tank disconnect fuel lines blow out.

Is the rad. clean?for some model tractor now a days dirty rad will cause over heating shut down engine..saftey thingy.


----------

